# Books about shottel propeller



## marine_diesel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=SGRL1W5Q


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى مارين الربط يعمل يا ريت تتاكد


----------



## marine_diesel (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط شغال بس لازم تنزل برنامج خاص بالميجاأبلود حتى تتمكن من التنزيل


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/هيما (17 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank you.........


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (1 يناير 2009)

النوع دة من أعمدة الرفاصات بوسائل عزلها و الرفاصات من النادر تواجدة على السفن لأنة أكثر تعقيدا من الأنواع الأخرى ... لكن بجد شكرا لأنة فعلا ملف مفيد 
أشكرك بشدة شخصية لأن عندي مركب مزود بها النوع دة من أنظمة الدفع


----------



## أمير البحر (5 يناير 2009)

الله عليك وعلى تعبك معانا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت صبرى (5 مايو 2012)

*ممكن تنزيل برنامج خاص بالميجاأبلود حتى تتمكن من التنزيل*


----------

